# Consultant has prescribed Clomid after saying I am ovulating for the last year??



## Unruly (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi - I'm a newbie so if I'm in the wrong area could someone let me know?

I am 40 with secondary infertility.  The consultant we've been seeing for a year today prescribed Clomid.  She said it would 'give it a bit of a boost'.  But she's been saying that I have been ovulating.  Surely that's a fact or it's not?  I can't have been ovulating a bit?  I just mentioned today that OPKs don't seem to be working and that's when she prescribed it.  But I've mentioned that before.  

They have previously tracked a cycle and seen follicles and done tests which have showed the raised hormone...  Am now very confused.

She also cast a lot of doubt on using ARGC.  I mentioned that I thought they did a lot of immune work and she all but said they were charlatans...  That might be a post for the ARGC area though?

Would be very grateful for any help with this.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

One of my scans pre clomid showed my follicles growing. I went for the scan for a routine check as part of my initial investigations. The radiographer on the day said I had a good 'juicy' one and to hurry home and dtd as I was about to ovulate.....nothing!! I have wondered for a while now whether I am able to grow the follicles, but not release them   

This has never been questioned by my consultant, however I oushed at my last appt, and am now awaiting AF to have a dye scan of my tubes and have also been prescribed more clomid, this time with follicle tracking and injections to release any should they do what they are supposed to. I do wonder why they don't just do that to start with. Time is very precious when you are approaching 40 and all they want to do is IVF!!! I'm not eligible on NHS!!!  

Sorry, mini rant there  

I guess what I'm trying to say is, who the hell knows what way is right cos everyone seems to have a different experience depending who they see


----------



## Vickie_y (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi unruly,

One of the things that Clomid really helps with is knowing WHEN you are ovulating. Perhaps if you are having no luck with OPK's the problem is more with timing. I ovulate intermittently, and tried Clomid for 6 months.  It didn't work for me, but for the first ( and only!) 6 months of my life I actually knew when the big O was coming, and my cycles were so much more regular.
We had more than just ovulation issues due to my endo, which is why I think it didn't work for us.  You don't say anything about your history on your profile, but it may well be worth a go, while you consider your options.

Good luck xx


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

I dont know how regular your cycles are. Mine ranged from 35 to 70 days, I surely was ovulating too as I kept taking temperatures during 1,5 years to keep track and to bring it to my consultant so he could look into. I too was put on Clomid. Even though I did ovulate the egg quality can be reduced because of long cycles. Many doctors prescribe it to boost the quality of eggs and pinpointing exact ovulation. I ovulated very well on 50 mg Clomid, always regular but I kept getting chemical pregnancies with it. He put me one time on 100 mg, as a last attempt, which worked out. So even if the 50 mg did it's work, 100 mg was even better. I do believe that it was given to you to boost things up, it might just need an extra push. Sometimes thats all it needs to make it work.


----------



## Seraphim (Nov 11, 2012)

sounds to me like its a booster.

Its also what i suspect my specialist prescribed it for too because every 21 day bloods in my history has come back fine ao there wasnt any fails in the clinical test for ovulation.


----------



## lara croft (Oct 6, 2010)

If day 7./8 Progesteron Levels after Ovulation are fine, Clomid doesn't do anything for you.
My doctor has only given it to me as these are lower than they should be. Otherwise he'd not do that, as the medication has its risks and long term effects.
Day 21tests I'd question, as most women do not ovulate on day 14. Statistically only about 10% do. Longer cycles or shorter ones do not indicate a problem in itself. Only a short lutheal phase less than 10 days does, or no ovulation or poor Progesteron levels 7 days after ovulation.


----------



## Seraphim (Nov 11, 2012)

If a progesterone test comes back as within the levels which are clinically accepted as demonstrating ovulatin there is no disputing its validity.


----------



## Seraphim (Nov 11, 2012)

I just wanted to update this after I found some info on the reasons to prescribe Clomid and why if you've had your ovulation confirmed before starting clomid.

I came across something which stipulated that Clomid can be prescribed for women who are already ovulating on the basis that Clomid can induce multiple egg release.The theory being I believe Clomid induces a couple of eggs at ovulation (not 1),thus improving your chances of a BFP because if you have a few eggs floating about at once the odds of at least one of them becoming a BFP are higher than just one egg each time.

I will point out,this was my own research and so as yet I haven't been able to have my own specialist confirm or refute this.But it does at least provide me with a makes sense reason as to why my own specialist would give me clomid when every 21 day bloods had come back as fine.


----------

